# tinted tail light film...



## letsdrive (Jan 29, 2010)

they have headlight and tail light smoked film kits that squeege on and can be removed.If you have used this stuff please let me know how it is and provide a pic if possible. Thanks!


----------



## The Detailer (Nov 1, 2009)

I have used it and not a big fan of it, Its too dark and really cuts down on the visibility at night, I will be removing it as soon as the new pieces arrive, I am going to try the headlight armour in blue, a friend has it on his Mustang in blue, He said he can see just fine with it at night. Go to my pics for pics of my car.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

*just use the vht night shades Yes it's more permant but looks better. Here is an example from project car.



















you want them shinere use some clear this is after 5/6 LIGHT coats and a lil buffing.*


----------



## letsdrive (Jan 29, 2010)

The Detailer said:


> I have used it and not a big fan of it, Its too dark and really cuts down on the visibility at night, I will be removing it as soon as the new pieces arrive, I am going to try the headlight armour in blue, a friend has it on his Mustang in blue, He said he can see just fine with it at night. Go to my pics for pics of my car.


thanks let me know how that stuff is. Thanks!


----------

